# home security



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

my neighborhood is not what it used to be so I am looking into home security. The police in this town are worthless. They will not do finger prints so it means that whoever breaks in will not be prosecuted unless they confess. They would just be prosecuted for having stolen property if caught which is a slap on the wrist. 

There are so many choices for security out there that it is hard to choose. I am leaning towards DIY security since there will be no long term contract but getting everything is very expensive. Not totally sure if I need monitoring other than possibly the system itself sending notifications. Would like to have a security camera but the icloud recording is a separate fee and can kill a data cap. Not sure how good windows sensors would work since they would most likely have to break the glass to get into the apartment. Also not sure if window or door sensors are needed if there are motion detectors installed. 

Any thoughts out there about this project???


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There are products like his around DIY FIT, BURGLAR AND FIRE ALARM , Wireless Autodial Home Security Burglar / Intruder Alarm System will call you directly upon activation. Now with built in FIRE alert: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools
DIY Home Security System | eBay
Not suggesting you buy from those, just for illustration.


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

I think exterior lighting is the best way to help prevent a possible break in, if these crimes are primarily committed at night. When do these actions typically take place?

Fortifying the weak points will buy you more time, if something does occur. What is most common area compromised?

Cameras are most effective if the identity of the perp can be determined, and someone is willing to pursue them for a possible crime. 

Let them come, keep them out, and let them think you know they were there. Hopefully they get the message. It's a shame you have to deal with this.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

for the time being, I have settled on a dropcam since it will notified me of any movement and it it has a location feature where it will start recording in the cloud whenever I leave the apartment - as long as I don't forget the smart phone  

In general, the duplex unit I live in is on a corner lot and street lights pretty much keep it lighted on the outside. The windows cannot be raised from the outslde without breaking storm window glass. According to the local paper, most break-ins in my area was by kicking the front door in so I think the dropcam would work - for now. I am still thinking about adding a couple of straight talk motion sensors because it is on a cellular network.

I do appreciate some of the thoughts and advice. Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You do what you feel is best and works for you.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

sobeit said:


> I do appreciate some of the thoughts and advice. Thanks


oops, for whatever reason my fingers could not read my mind and did it's own thing again. It should have been

I do appreciate all of the thoughts and advice. 

sorry about that, did not mean to offend anyone because I really did appreciate all the help.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I took no offence sobeit so no need to apologize in my respect.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

It's a shame you have to resort to a security system......:frown:. Dropcam looks pretty good and should suffice. I just noticed 'Presence app' for turning old iPhones into security cameras......but I've never owned one of those things.

Security lighting helps in _most_ cases.....but not in mine. I was broken into in broad daylight.....through a front bedroom window. The neighbors across the road were not at home and the view for other neighbors is blocked by trees/bushes. The nearest house is 300' away.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

I once ended a series of break-ins with a pint of red food color and some car parts.....


----------

